# Speed Loader



## damitjim65 (Dec 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of a speed loader for the Thunder Plus? Thanks, Jim


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

If you are refering to inserting the cartridges into the magazine, I favor the HKS loaders. Mag Lula (sp?) has been raved about on some forums also, but I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## damitjim65 (Dec 15, 2007)

*loading into magazine*

Yeah, I am referring to loading the rounds into the magazine. I purchased one but it wasn't the right one.


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

I have the UpLula. It works great for both 9mm and .45 ACP. Definitely saves the thumbs and is much faster than by hand.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

WoodLark said:


> I have the UpLula. It works great for both 9mm and .45 ACP. Definitely saves the thumbs and is much faster than by hand.


+1 on UpLULA.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

submoa said:


> +1 on UpLULA.


+2

.


----------

